# Which Olsen twin should reprise the role of Michelle in a "Full House" reunion movie?



## Goodsport (Feb 12, 2007)

Assuming that both Mary-Kate and Ashley are willing and able to reprise the role. 


-G


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 12, 2007)

Which ever of them is the evil one.


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 12, 2007)

They should use the CGI Orville Reddenbacher from the popcorn commercial, but add a CGI wig, too.


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Feb 12, 2007)

You should have added one more Option: I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 12, 2007)

Add three more options...

d) Michelle died of a drug overdose or in a car wreck
e) Have either Nichole Sullivan or Mary Scheer play Michelle
7) Michele meets her doppelganger*.


* I have a feeling this might end up happening since this plot (or a simular one) has been done one other fimily sitcoms.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 12, 2007)

Reminds me of my favorite, not-safe-for-work-or-ENWorld t-shirt.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 12, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Reminds me of my favorite, not-safe-for-work-or-ENWorld t-shirt.




now thats just teasing!


----------



## RyanL (Feb 12, 2007)

This is one of those trick questions, like "Have you stopped beating your wife?", right?  

Right?


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 12, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> They should use the CGI Orville Reddenbacher from the popcorn commercial, but add a CGI wig, too.



Ohhh! That's creepy. *shudders*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 13, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Reminds me of my favorite, not-safe-for-work-or-ENWorld t-shirt.




... before they were famous?

-Hyp.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 13, 2007)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> ... before they were famous?
> 
> -Hyp.




That's the one


----------



## Agamon (Feb 13, 2007)

T-shirt Hell is a funny place.


----------



## David Howery (Feb 13, 2007)

They should both appear in the movie, but make the Full House movie something sci fi-ish with cloning.  And laser guns.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2007)

Rl'Halsinor said:
			
		

> You should have added one more Option: I think I'm going to throw up.



*QFT.*


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Feb 14, 2007)

You know.

I think I've already seen the Script.

It's been floating around the Internet for years.

In fact I think it invloves Both Olsen Twins, as well as most of the other female leads for that show.

It'd have to be directed by Larry Flint though.

And would have to be a direct to DVD release that you'd only be able to buy on-line and through certain _Specialty Retailers_.

But I do think you could throw Orville in to hold the whole thing together.

Now.

VISUALIZE.

Now try to have a happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2007)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> You know.
> 
> I think I've already seen the Script.
> 
> ...




heh I visualised this years ago -!!!!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 15, 2007)

Both.  At the same time.

They are treated as one individual, completely unacknowledged as being two people.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 15, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Which ever of them is the evil one.





I forget.  Which one had the goatee? 


Maybe they should have a scene where someone else on the show gets hit in the head and sees two of them.


----------



## Lady Mer (Feb 16, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> They should both appear in the movie, but make the Full House movie something sci fi-ish with cloning.  And laser guns.




And velociraptors! In fact, make it cloned velociraptors with laser guns.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2007)

Lady Mer said:
			
		

> And velociraptors! In fact, make it cloned velociraptors with laser guns.




Even Better..  Cloned mutant cyborg velociraptors with laser eyes and a thirst for blood


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 16, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Even Better..  Cloned mutant cyborg velociraptors with laser eyes and a thirst for blood





. . . _twin_ blood.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 20, 2007)

Anyone having anything to do with a _Full House_ reunion movie should be subjected to violent reprisals.


----------

